# lowered 04 gto



## gto6767 (Jul 20, 2012)

hi i have a 04 gto, has stock 17's on it right now, i lowered the car with eibach lowering springs, i want to put 18 inch wheels on, but i dont want them to rub anything, i cant find any 18 with the same offset, what off set wheels do you guys have that have the same setup i want?
thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There are stock 18" wheels from the '06s that will fit fine. Those springs have a tendency to get lower over time BTW.


----------

